

Connect - a high performance middleware framework for Node.js - nathanwdavis
http://github.com/extjs/Connect

======
tlrobinson
Connect is a misguided effort IMHO, but as the creator of JSGI/Jack
(<http://jackjs.org/>) I'm of course biased.

JSGI is a lot more elegant. It's more of a functional style (apps are just
functions, middleware are functions that return another app, a function),
asynchronous support is handled via promises. Connect is very much tied to the
Node stream APIs, and ends up being more convoluted and difficult to
understand, IMO.

Here's an analysis of Connect vs. JSGI by Kris Zyp:
[http://www.sitepen.com/blog/2010/06/11/jsgi-vs-connect-
for-n...](http://www.sitepen.com/blog/2010/06/11/jsgi-vs-connect-for-node-
middleware/)

~~~
tyweir
And here is TJ Holowaychuk's response to Zyp's article:
<http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/698591492/connect-vs-jsgi>

------
nathanwdavis
I like how it abstracts a server down to just a chain of modules that can be
either a response provider or filter. This reminds me of the architecture of
Nginx.

If someone could create a FastCGI implementation as a provider, this would be
awesome. Then certain routes could be passed off to Ruby, PHP, Mono,
(whatever) and simple things like static files, pub-sub, cache, etc can be
handled by node.

I definitely like where they're going with the project and with the ExtJS team
behind it, it should be a success.

------
irons
Cool project, but why saddle it with a search engine penalty for a name? It's
like "Mail" redux.

